# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Заповеди для родителей

## Irina

*10 ЗАПОВЕДЕЙ РОДИТЕЛЕЙ*

1. Не жди, что твой ребенок будет таким, как ты или таким, как ты хочешь. Помоги ему стать не тобой, а собой.
2. Не требуй от ребенка платы за все, что ты для него сделал. Ты дал ему жизнь, как он может отблагодарить тебя? Он даст жизнь другому, тот - третьему, и это необратимый закон благодарности.
3. Не вымещай на ребенке свои обиды, чтобы в старости не есть горький хлеб. Ибо что посеешь, то и взойдет.
4. Не относись к его проблемам свысока. Жизнь дана каждому по силам и, будь уверен, ему она тяжела не меньше, чем тебе, а может быть и больше, поскольку у него нет опыта.
5. Не унижай!
6. Не забывай, что самые важные встречи человека - это его встречи с детьми. Обращай больше внимания на них - мы никогда не можем знать, кого мы встречаем в ребенке.
7. Не мучь себя, если не можешь сделать что-то для своего ребенка. Мучь, если можешь - но не делаешь. Помни, для ребенка сделано недостаточно, если не сделано все.
8. Ребенок - это не тиран, который завладевает всей твоей жизнью, не только плод плоти и крови. Это та драгоценная чаша, которую Жизнь дала тебе на хранение и развитие в нем творческого огня. Это раскрепощенная любовь матери и отца, у которых будет расти не "наш", "свой" ребенок, но душа, данная на хранение.
9. Умей любить чужого ребенка. Никогда не делай чужому то, что не хотел бы, чтобы делали твоему.
10. Люби своего ребенка любым - неталантливым, неудачливым, взрослым. Общаясь с ним - радуйся, потому что ребенок - это праздник, который пока с тобой.

*10 шагов навстречу*

1. Не лгите детям. Ложь стара, как мир. Мы обманываем ребенка, исходя из соображений сиюминутного комфорта, а штраф, который мы платим, гораздо больше и неприятнее. Чаще всего мы платим утратой доверия ребенка, в худшем случае – тем, что у него создается разрозненная, противоречивая картина мира вместо непротиворечивой и целостной. В мире, где слова родителей не соответствуют действительности, ребенку крайне трудно жить.
2. Если не знаете, что ответить ребенку, помолчите и подумайте. Помогите себе: возьмите тайм-аут. Ничего страшного в словах «я отвечу тебе завтра» нет. Время, которое вы выиграли, потратьте на то, чтобы сформулировать для себя причины своего страха. Чего боитесь? Почему не можете чего-то сказать? Скорее всего, вы придете к тому, что боитесь не за ребенка, а за себя, боитесь, что правда может разрушить вас самих. Дети могут воспринять любую правду, если ее нормально воспринимает взрослый, который ребенку ее «преподносит». Сначала справьтесь сами с собой, затем говорите с ребенком. Только не лгите!
3. Знайте: забывчивость – это тоже разновидность обмана. Пообещали – и забыли. И ребенок забыл. Потом ребенок вспомнил. И обиделся постфактум. Нехорошо. Если обещаете – выполняйте. Если у вас плохая память – записывайте. Если вспомнили, что забыли, – поговорите об этом с ребенком. Скажите, что вспомнили и что обязательно выполните обещанное. Это укрепляет доверие ребенка к миру, учит его быть обязательным, дает ему понять, что вы его уважаете.
4. Никогда не имитируйте общение, интерес, участие. Не говорите: «Ах, как здорово ты нарисовал», глядя при этом в телевизор. Либо оторвитесь от сериала, либо честно(!) скажите: «Прости, дорогой. Я сейчас занята и как следует не могу поглядеть. Я закончу и посмотрю хорошенько, что ты нарисовал». Опять же – не обманывайте: когда закончите – обязательно посмотрите.
5. Не делайте своему ребенку лишних подарков, откупаясь за то, что недостаточно уделяете ему времени. За свое отсутствие «платите» присутствием: идите вместе куда хотите, дарите ребенку свое время, а не деньги. Способ откупаться подарками за то, что «не долюбили» ребенка, – предшественник товарно-денежных отношений в любви. А если хотите, чтобы малыш достойно вел себя в магазине, своевременно расскажите ему, что такое деньги и откуда они берутся.
6. Если не правы, искренне просите у ребенка прощения. Взрослые заблуждаются, когда считают, что они непогрешимы и всегда правы. Помните: любой диктат творит зло.
7. При любой возможности позволяйте ребенку выбирать: еду, одежду, игрушки в магазине. Так он получает представление о том, что имеет право на собственное мнение, и это мнение учитывается.
8. Отказ принимайте всерьез. Если вы считаете, что ребенок имеет право сказать «нет» в конкретной ситуации, – соглашайтесь. «Ты хочешь поехать на выходные к бабушке?» – «Нет». Значит, не везите его к бабушке. Иначе не стоило и спрашивать.
9. Не конкурируйте за любовь второго родителя. Всячески поддерживайте в ребенке уважение к нему. Не спрашивайте: «Кого ты больше любишь?» Ребенок не должен чувствовать себя виноватым из-за того, что в данный момент предпочел кого-то из родителей, иначе вы укрепляете его в мысли, что родителей можно сравнивать и назначать «лучшего» или «худшего». В идеале, каждый родитель должен быть незаменимой, эксклюзивной фигурой.
10. Хвалите детей! Отмечайте их хорошие поступки, их успехи в каком-либо виде деятельности. Но не говорите: «Ты самый лучший!» «Лучшим» быть тяжело!

----------


## Энрика

за 10 пункт руками и ногами

----------

